# Questions for AoA A4/S4/A5/S5/RS 5/Q5/Q7 Product Manager



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm headed out of Dulles today to go to the A6 launch and am taking time for lunch with a good friend Barry Hoch who is the product manager for A4/S4/A5/S5/RS 5/Q5/Q7 at Audi of America. Barry was kind enough to say he'd field some questions so if you have any let me know. Lunch is in about 2.5 hours from now so make sure to post.


----------

